# Fantapronostici Euro 2016: Prima Fase



## Superdinho80 (7 Giugno 2016)

*1° GIORNATA
*
*(Gruppo A)* Francia - Romania 
*(Gruppo A)* Albania - Svizzera 
*(Gruppo B)* Galles - Slovacchia 
*(Gruppo B)* Inghilterra - Russia 
*(Gruppo D)* Turchia - Croazia 
*(Gruppo C)* Polonia - Irlanda del Nord 
*(Gruppo C)* Germania - Ucraina 
*(Gruppo D)* Spagna - Repubblica Ceca 
*(Gruppo E)* Repubblica d'Irlanda - Svezia 
*(Gruppo E)* Belgio - Italia 
*(Gruppo F)* Austria - Ungheria 
*(Gruppo F) *Portogallo - Islanda 

Dovete mettere il risultato esatto (Es. 1-1 2-0 ecc.) In caso di risultato esatto indovinato sono 3 punti, nel caso si indovini solo l'esito dell'incontro (1 X o 2) si guadagna 1 punto.

[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] [MENTION=1063]28Maggio2003[/MENTION] [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] [MENTION=60]BB7[/MENTION] [MENTION=54]DannySa[/MENTION] [MENTION=2284]kolao95[/MENTION] [MENTION=186]hiei87[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION] [MENTION=2419]dhorasoosarebbetitolare[/MENTION] [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=1445]diavolo[/MENTION] [MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION] [MENTION=145]Now i'm here[/MENTION] [MENTION=133]Magnus_Marcus[/MENTION] [MENTION=138]Liuke[/MENTION] [MENTION=1464]MissRossonera[/MENTION] [MENTION=276]Freddy Manson[/MENTION] [MENTION=1279]Tic[/MENTION] [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] [MENTION=1065]Heaven[/MENTION] [MENTION=226]robs91[/MENTION] [MENTION=1069]666psycho[/MENTION] [MENTION=256]smallball[/MENTION] [MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION] [MENTION=199]Nicco[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION] [MENTION=2052]danykz[/MENTION] [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] [MENTION=1706]wfiesso[/MENTION] [MENTION=1567]mr.wolf[/MENTION] [MENTION=2390]Sand[/MENTION] [MENTION=2209]Symon[/MENTION] [MENTION=2177]Willy Wonka[/MENTION]


----------



## Milo (7 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Francia - Romania 2-0
(Gruppo A) Albania - Svizzera 0-1
(Gruppo B) Galles - Slovacchia 0-0
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Russia 3-0
(Gruppo D) Turchia - Croazia 0-2
(Gruppo C) Polonia - Irlanda del Nord 2-0
(Gruppo C) Germania - Ucraina 2-0
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Repubblica Ceca 1-0
(Gruppo E) Repubblica d'Irlanda - Svezia 0-2
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Italia 0-0
(Gruppo F) Austria - Ungheria 0-0
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Islanda 1-0


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Francia - Romania - 4 - 0
(Gruppo A) Albania - Svizzera - 0 - 0
(Gruppo B) Galles - Slovacchia - 2 - 2 
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Russia 2 - 1
(Gruppo D) Turchia - Croazia 1 - 2
(Gruppo C) Polonia - Irlanda del Nord 2 - 0
(Gruppo C) Germania - Ucraina 4 - 0
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Repubblica Ceca 4 - 0
(Gruppo E) Repubblica d'Irlanda - Svezia 0 - 1
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Italia 2 - 0
(Gruppo F) Austria - Ungheria 1 - 0
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Islanda 3 - 1


----------



## wfiesso (7 Giugno 2016)

posso partecipare anche se non sono in lista?


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Francia - Romania 2-0
(Gruppo A) Albania - Svizzera 1-1
(Gruppo B) Galles - Slovacchia 1-0
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Russia 2-1
(Gruppo D) Turchia - Croazia 0-2
(Gruppo C) Polonia - Irlanda del Nord 3-1
(Gruppo C) Germania - Ucraina 2-0
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Repubblica Ceca 3-0
(Gruppo E) Repubblica d'Irlanda - Svezia 2-2
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Italia 2-1
(Gruppo F) Austria - Ungheria 1-0
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Islanda 2-1


----------



## Nicco (7 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Francia - Romania 2-0
(Gruppo A) Albania - Svizzera 0-0
(Gruppo B) Galles - Slovacchia 1-1
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Russia 0-0
(Gruppo D) Turchia - Croazia 1-2
(Gruppo C) Polonia - Irlanda del Nord 1-0 
(Gruppo C) Germania - Ucraina 1-0
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Repubblica Ceca 3-0 
(Gruppo E) Repubblica d'Irlanda - Svezia 0-2
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Italia 1-1
(Gruppo F) Austria - Ungheria 0-0 
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Islanda 4-1


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> posso partecipare anche se non sono in lista?



si sei ancora in tempo, ti iscrivo...per qualsiasi cosa da chiedere fatelo sull'altro topic, non intasiamo il topic dove vengono fatti i pronostici 

fantapronostici euro 2016


----------



## DannySa (7 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Francia - Romania 3-0
(Gruppo A) Albania - Svizzera 0-2
(Gruppo B) Galles - Slovacchia 1-1
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Russia 1-0
(Gruppo D) Turchia - Croazia 0-0
(Gruppo C) Polonia - Irlanda del Nord 2-0
(Gruppo C) Germania - Ucraina 4-0
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Repubblica Ceca 1-0
(Gruppo E) Repubblica d'Irlanda - Svezia 0-1
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Italia 0-0
(Gruppo F) Austria - Ungheria 0-0
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Islanda 3-1


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (7 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Francia - Romania 1-0
(Gruppo A) Albania - Svizzera 0-0
(Gruppo B) Galles - Slovacchia 1-2
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Russia 1-0
(Gruppo D) Turchia - Croazia 0-2
(Gruppo C) Polonia - Irlanda del Nord 1-0
(Gruppo C) Germania - Ucraina 3-0
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Repubblica Ceca 3-1
(Gruppo E) Repubblica d'Irlanda - Svezia 1-2
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Italia 2-1
(Gruppo F) Austria - Ungheria 0-0
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Islanda 2-2


----------



## wfiesso (7 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Francia - Romania 2-1
(Gruppo A) Albania - Svizzera 0-3
(Gruppo B) Galles - Slovacchia 1-1
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Russia 0-0
(Gruppo D) Turchia - Croazia 0-0
(Gruppo C) Polonia - Irlanda del Nord 4-0
(Gruppo C) Germania - Ucraina 3-0
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Repubblica Ceca 0-0
(Gruppo E) Repubblica d'Irlanda - Svezia 1-3
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Italia 1-0
(Gruppo F) Austria - Ungheria 2-0
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Islanda 2-0


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Francia - Romania 3-0
(Gruppo A) Albania - Svizzera 0-1
(Gruppo B) Galles - Slovacchia 1-1
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Russia 2-1
(Gruppo D) Turchia - Croazia 1-2
(Gruppo C) Polonia - Irlanda del Nord 2-0
(Gruppo C) Germania - Ucraina 3-0
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Repubblica Ceca 3-0
(Gruppo E) Repubblica d'Irlanda - Svezia 1-1
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Italia 1-1
(Gruppo F) Austria - Ungheria 1-0
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Islanda 2-0


----------



## smallball (7 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Francia - Romania 2-0
(Gruppo A) Albania - Svizzera 1-1
(Gruppo B) Galles - Slovacchia 0-1
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Russia 2-1
(Gruppo D) Turchia - Croazia 0-0
(Gruppo C) Polonia - Irlanda del Nord 1-2
(Gruppo C) Germania - Ucraina 3-1
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Repubblica Ceca 2-0
(Gruppo E) Repubblica d'Irlanda - Svezia 1-2
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Italia 2-0
(Gruppo F) Austria - Ungheria 2-1
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Islanda 2-0


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Francia - Romania 3-1
(Gruppo A) Albania - Svizzera 1-1
(Gruppo B) Galles - Slovacchia 2-2
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Russia 1-0
(Gruppo D) Turchia - Croazia 0-2
(Gruppo C) Polonia - Irlanda del Nord 3-0
(Gruppo C) Germania - Ucraina 1-1
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Repubblica Ceca 2-1
(Gruppo E) Repubblica d'Irlanda - Svezia 0-2
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Italia 3-1
(Gruppo F) Austria - Ungheria 0-0
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Islanda 2-0


----------



## BB7 (7 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Francia - Romania 1-0
(Gruppo A) Albania - Svizzera 1-2
(Gruppo B) Galles - Slovacchia 1-1
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Russia 2-1
(Gruppo D) Turchia - Croazia 1-1
(Gruppo C) Polonia - Irlanda del Nord 2-0
(Gruppo C) Germania - Ucraina 2-0
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Repubblica Ceca 3-1
(Gruppo E) Repubblica d'Irlanda - Svezia 0-2
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Italia 1-1
(Gruppo F) Austria - Ungheria 2-1
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Islanda 3-0


----------



## Freddy Manson (7 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Francia - Romania 3-0
(Gruppo A) Albania - Svizzera 1-1
(Gruppo B) Galles - Slovacchia 1-2
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Russia 2-0
(Gruppo C) Polonia - Irlanda del Nord 2-1
(Gruppo C) Germania - Ucraina 4-0
(Gruppo D) Turchia - Croazia 2-2
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Repubblica Ceca 2-0
(Gruppo E) Repubblica d'Irlanda - Svezia 0-1
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Italia 0-0
(Gruppo F) Austria - Ungheria 3-1
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Islanda 1-1


----------



## Liuke (7 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Francia - Romania 2-0
(Gruppo A) Albania - Svizzera 0-2
(Gruppo B) Galles - Slovacchia 1-2
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Russia 1-0
(Gruppo D) Turchia - Croazia 0-1
(Gruppo C) Polonia - Irlanda del Nord 3-0
(Gruppo C) Germania - Ucraina 2-0
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Repubblica Ceca 1-0
(Gruppo E) Repubblica d'Irlanda - Svezia 1-2
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Italia 2-1
(Gruppo F) Austria - Ungheria 2-0
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Islanda 2-0


----------



## The Ripper (7 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Francia - Romania: 3-0
(Gruppo A) Albania - Svizzera: 1-1
(Gruppo B) Galles - Slovacchia: 1-0
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Russia: 4-1
(Gruppo D) Turchia - Croazia: 0-2
(Gruppo C) Polonia - Irlanda del Nord:2-0
(Gruppo C) Germania - Ucraina:2-0
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Repubblica Ceca: 1-1
(Gruppo E) Repubblica d'Irlanda - Svezia: 1-2
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Italia: 2-2
(Gruppo F) Austria - Ungheria:0-0
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Islanda :1-0


----------



## kolao95 (7 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Francia - Romania 2-0
(Gruppo A) Albania - Svizzera 1-1
(Gruppo B) Galles - Slovacchia 1-0
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Russia 2-1
(Gruppo D) Turchia - Croazia 2-2
(Gruppo C) Polonia - Irlanda del Nord 1-0
(Gruppo C) Germania - Ucraina 2-1
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Repubblica Ceca 2-0
(Gruppo E) Repubblica d'Irlanda - Svezia 0-0
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Italia 1-1
(Gruppo F) Austria - Ungheria 2-0
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Islanda 1-1


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (7 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Francia - Romania 3-1
(Gruppo A) Albania - Svizzera 0-2
(Gruppo B) Galles - Slovacchia 0-1
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Russia 1-0
(Gruppo D) Turchia - Croazia 2-2
(Gruppo C) Polonia - Irlanda del Nord 3-0
(Gruppo C) Germania - Ucraina 3-1
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Repubblica Ceca 2-0
(Gruppo E) Repubblica d'Irlanda - Svezia 0-1
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Italia 2-1
(Gruppo F) Austria - Ungheria 0-0
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Islanda 3-0


----------



## Butcher (7 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Francia - Romania 3-0
(Gruppo A) Albania - Svizzera 1-2
(Gruppo B) Galles - Slovacchia 1-1
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Russia 2-1
(Gruppo D) Turchia - Croazia 1-3
(Gruppo C) Polonia - Irlanda del Nord 2-0
(Gruppo C) Germania - Ucraina 3-1
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Repubblica Ceca 2-0 
(Gruppo E) Repubblica d'Irlanda - Svezia 0-1
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Italia 2-1
(Gruppo F) Austria - Ungheria 3-0 
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Islanda 3-1


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Giugno 2016)

1° GIORNATA

*(Gruppo A)* Francia - Romania 2-0
*(Gruppo A)* Albania - Svizzera 2-2
*(Gruppo B)* Galles - Slovacchia 2-1
*(Gruppo B)* Inghilterra - Russia 2-1
*(Gruppo D)* Turchia - Croazia 0-2
*(Gruppo C)* Polonia - Irlanda del Nord 3-0
*(Gruppo C)* Germania - Ucraina 2-1
*(Gruppo D)* Spagna - Repubblica Ceca 3-1 
*(Gruppo E)* Repubblica d'Irlanda - Svezia 1-2
*(Gruppo E)* Belgio - Italia 1-1
*(Gruppo F)* Austria - Ungheria 0-0 
*(Gruppo F) *Portogallo - Islanda 3-1


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Francia - Romania 2-0
(Gruppo A) Albania - Svizzera 1-1
(Gruppo B) Galles - Slovacchia 2-1
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Russia 3-1
(Gruppo D) Turchia - Croazia 1-2
(Gruppo C) Polonia - Irlanda del Nord 3-0
(Gruppo C) Germania - Ucraina 3-0
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Repubblica Ceca 2-1
(Gruppo E) Repubblica d'Irlanda - Svezia 0-2
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Italia 1-1
(Gruppo F) Austria - Ungheria 2-0
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Islanda 2-0


----------



## diavolo (7 Giugno 2016)

*(Gruppo A)* Francia - Romania 2-1
*(Gruppo A)* Albania - Svizzera 0-2
*(Gruppo B)* Galles - Slovacchia 1-1
*(Gruppo B)* Inghilterra - Russia 1-0
*(Gruppo D)* Turchia - Croazia 0-0
*(Gruppo C)* Polonia - Irlanda del Nord 2-0
*(Gruppo C)* Germania - Ucraina 2-0
*(Gruppo D)* Spagna - Repubblica Ceca 2-1
*(Gruppo E)* Repubblica d'Irlanda - Svezia 0-2
*(Gruppo E)* Belgio - Italia 3-1
*(Gruppo F)* Austria - Ungheria 0-1
*(Gruppo F) *Portogallo - Islanda 2-0


----------



## 666psycho (7 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Francia - Romania 3-1
(Gruppo A) Albania - Svizzera 0-1
(Gruppo B) Galles - Slovacchia 2-2
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Russia 0-0
(Gruppo D) Turchia - Croazia 0-3
(Gruppo C) Polonia - Irlanda del Nord 1-1 
(Gruppo C) Germania - Ucraina 3-1
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Repubblica Ceca 2-0 
(Gruppo E) Repubblica d'Irlanda - Svezia 1-1
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Italia 0-1
(Gruppo F) Austria - Ungheria 0-0
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Islanda 4-0


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Giugno 2016)

*(Gruppo A)* Francia - Romania 3-1
*(Gruppo A)* Albania - Svizzera 1-1
*(Gruppo B)* Galles - Slovacchia 2-2
*(Gruppo B)* Inghilterra - Russia 1-0
*(Gruppo D)* Turchia - Croazia 0-2
*(Gruppo C)* Polonia - Irlanda del Nord 2-1
*(Gruppo C)* Germania - Ucraina 4-0
*(Gruppo D)* Spagna - Repubblica Ceca 3-0 
*(Gruppo E)* Repubblica d'Irlanda - Svezia 1-3
*(Gruppo E)* Belgio - Italia 2-2
*(Gruppo F)* Austria - Ungheria 1-1
*(Gruppo F) *Portogallo - Islanda 3-0


----------



## Tic (8 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Francia - Romania 3-1
(Gruppo A) Albania - Svizzera 1-1
(Gruppo B) Galles - Slovacchia 2-1
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Russia 2-0
(Gruppo D) Turchia - Croazia 1-2
(Gruppo C) Polonia - Irlanda del Nord 2-0
(Gruppo C) Germania - Ucraina 3-0
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Repubblica Ceca 1-0
(Gruppo E) Repubblica d'Irlanda - Svezia 0-1
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Italia 1-1
(Gruppo F) Austria - Ungheria 2-0
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Islanda 2-0


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (8 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Francia - Romania 3-1
(Gruppo A) Albania - Svizzera 1-2
(Gruppo B) Galles - Slovacchia 0-0
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Russia 1-0
(Gruppo D) Turchia - Croazia 1-2
(Gruppo C) Polonia - Irlanda del Nord 1-0
(Gruppo C) Germania - Ucraina 4-0
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Repubblica Ceca 2-0
(Gruppo E) Repubblica d'Irlanda - Svezia 1-1
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Italia 1-1
(Gruppo F) Austria - Ungheria 2-0
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Islanda 3-0


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Giugno 2016)

*1° GIORNATA*
*(Gruppo A)* Francia - Romania 3-1
*(Gruppo A)* Albania - Svizzera 0-2
*(Gruppo B)* Galles - Slovacchia 0-0
*(Gruppo B)* Inghilterra - Russia 1-0
*(Gruppo D)* Turchia - Croazia 0-2
*(Gruppo C)* Polonia - Irlanda del Nord 3-0
*(Gruppo C)* Germania - Ucraina 2-1
*(Gruppo D)* Spagna - Repubblica Ceca 2-0 
*(Gruppo E)* Repubblica d'Irlanda - Svezia 2-2
*(Gruppo E)* Belgio - Italia 1-0
*(Gruppo F)* Austria - Ungheria 2-0
*(Gruppo F) *Portogallo - Islanda 4-1


----------



## davoreb (8 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Francia - Romania 2-1
(Gruppo A) Albania - Svizzera 0-1
(Gruppo B) Galles - Slovacchia 1-0
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Russia 2-1
(Gruppo D) Turchia - Croazia 1-3
(Gruppo C) Polonia - Irlanda del Nord 1-0
(Gruppo C) Germania - Ucraina 3-0
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Repubblica Ceca 1-1
(Gruppo E) Repubblica d'Irlanda - Svezia 1-1
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Italia 0-1
(Gruppo F) Austria - Ungheria 3-0
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Islanda 3-0


----------



## danykz (8 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Francia - Romania 3-0
(Gruppo A) Albania - Svizzera 1-2
(Gruppo B) Galles - Slovacchia 0-0 
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Russia 1-0 
(Gruppo D) Turchia - Croazia 0-3
(Gruppo C) Polonia - Irlanda del Nord 3-1
(Gruppo C) Germania - Ucraina 4-0
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Repubblica Ceca 4-1
(Gruppo E) Repubblica d'Irlanda - Svezia 0-1 
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Italia 0-0
(Gruppo F) Austria - Ungheria 1-1 
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Islanda 3-0


----------



## robs91 (8 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Francia - Romania 1-0
(Gruppo A) Albania - Svizzera 1-1
(Gruppo B) Galles - Slovacchia 1-2
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Russia 1-0
(Gruppo D) Turchia - Croazia 1-3
(Gruppo C) Polonia - Irlanda del Nord 2-0 
(Gruppo C) Germania - Ucraina 3-1
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Repubblica Ceca 1-0
(Gruppo E) Repubblica d'Irlanda - Svezia 0-0
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Italia 1-1
(Gruppo F) Austria - Ungheria 2-1
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Islanda 2-1


----------



## hiei87 (8 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Francia - Romania 2 - 0
(Gruppo A) Albania - Svizzera 1 - 0
(Gruppo B) Galles - Slovacchia 1 - 1
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Russia 3 - 1
(Gruppo D) Turchia - Croazia 1 - 2
(Gruppo C) Polonia - Irlanda del Nord 0 - 0
(Gruppo C) Germania - Ucraina 3 - 0
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Repubblica Ceca 2 - 0
(Gruppo E) Repubblica d'Irlanda - Svezia 1 - 2
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Italia 2 - 0
(Gruppo F) Austria - Ungheria 0 - 0
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Islanda 2 - 1


----------



## mr.wolf (8 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Francia - Romania 2 - 0
(Gruppo A) Albania - Svizzera 1 - 1
(Gruppo B) Galles - Slovacchia 1 - 1
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Russia 2 - 1
(Gruppo D) Turchia - Croazia 1 - 2
(Gruppo C) Polonia - Irlanda del Nord 1 - 0
(Gruppo C) Germania - Ucraina 2 - 0
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Repubblica Ceca 2 - 0
(Gruppo E) Repubblica d'Irlanda - Svezia 0 - 2
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Italia 1 - 1
(Gruppo F) Austria - Ungheria 0 - 0
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Islanda 3 - 0


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Francia - Romania 3-0
(Gruppo A) Albania - Svizzera 2-1
(Gruppo B) Galles - Slovacchia 0-0
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Russia 1-1
(Gruppo D) Turchia - Croazia 0-1
(Gruppo C) Polonia - Irlanda del Nord 4-1
(Gruppo C) Germania - Ucraina 3-0
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Repubblica Ceca 1-0
(Gruppo E) Repubblica d'Irlanda - Svezia 1-2
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Italia 0-0
(Gruppo F) Austria - Ungheria 1-0
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Islanda 2-0


----------



## juventino (8 Giugno 2016)

Ecchime.

(Gruppo A) Francia - Romania 2-0
(Gruppo A) Albania - Svizzera 1-1
(Gruppo B) Galles - Slovacchia 1-0
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Russia 1-0
(Gruppo D) Turchia - Croazia 2-2
(Gruppo C) Polonia - Irlanda del Nord 2-1
(Gruppo C) Germania - Ucraina 3-1
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Repubblica Ceca 1-1
(Gruppo E) Repubblica d'Irlanda - Svezia 0-3
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Italia 3-1
(Gruppo F) Austria - Ungheria 1-1
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Islanda 2-3


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Francia - Romania 2-0
(Gruppo A) Albania - Svizzera 1-1
(Gruppo B) Galles - Slovacchia 1-2
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Russia 2-1
(Gruppo D) Turchia - Croazia 1-2
(Gruppo C) Polonia - Irlanda del Nord 3-1
(Gruppo C) Germania - Ucraina 3-0
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Repubblica Ceca 2-0
(Gruppo E) Repubblica d'Irlanda - Svezia 1-2
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Italia 0-0
(Gruppo F) Austria - Ungheria 1-1
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Islanda 3-0


----------



## Sand (9 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Francia - Romania 3-1
(Gruppo A) Albania - Svizzera 1-1
(Gruppo B) Galles - Slovacchia 1-0
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Russia 2-2
(Gruppo D) Turchia - Croazia 1-1
(Gruppo C) Polonia - Irlanda del Nord 2-0
(Gruppo C) Germania - Ucraina 4-0
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Repubblica Ceca 3-1
(Gruppo E) Repubblica d'Irlanda - Svezia 0-1
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Italia 2-1
(Gruppo F) Austria - Ungheria 0-2
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Islanda 3-1


----------



## Heaven (9 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Francia - Romania 2-0
(Gruppo A) Albania - Svizzera 1-1
(Gruppo B) Galles - Slovacchia 2-1
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Russia 3-1
(Gruppo D) Turchia - Croazia 2-2
(Gruppo C) Polonia - Irlanda del Nord 3-0
(Gruppo C) Germania - Ucraina 3-0
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Repubblica Ceca 2-0
(Gruppo E) Repubblica d'Irlanda - Svezia 1-2
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Italia 1-1
(Gruppo F) Austria - Ungheria 2-0
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Islanda 2-0


----------



## MissRossonera (9 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Francia - Romania 3-0
(Gruppo A) Albania - Svizzera 1-2
(Gruppo B) Galles - Slovacchia 0-0
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Russia 1-0
(Gruppo D) Turchia - Croazia 0-2
(Gruppo C) Polonia - Irlanda del Nord 2-0
(Gruppo C) Germania - Ucraina 4-1
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Repubblica Ceca 2-0
(Gruppo E) Repubblica d'Irlanda - Svezia 1-2
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Italia 0-1
(Gruppo F) Austria - Ungheria 2-1
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Islanda 3-1


----------



## Marilson (10 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Francia - Romania 3-1
(Gruppo A) Albania - Svizzera 1-2
(Gruppo B) Galles - Slovacchia 1-0
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Russia 2-1
(Gruppo D) Turchia - Croazia 2-2
(Gruppo C) Polonia - Irlanda del Nord 1-0
(Gruppo C) Germania - Ucraina 4-0
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Repubblica Ceca 3-0
(Gruppo E) Repubblica d'Irlanda - Svezia 0-1
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Italia 2-0
(Gruppo F) Austria - Ungheria 1-1
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Islanda 4-1


----------



## Symon (10 Giugno 2016)

*(Gruppo A)* Francia - Romania 1-1
*(Gruppo A)* Albania - Svizzera 1-2
*(Gruppo B)* Galles - Slovacchia 0-0
*(Gruppo B)* Inghilterra - Russia 3-1
*(Gruppo D)* Turchia - Croazia 1-2
*(Gruppo C)* Polonia - Irlanda del Nord 1-0
*(Gruppo C)* Germania - Ucraina 3-0
*(Gruppo D)* Spagna - Repubblica Ceca 0-1
*(Gruppo E)* Repubblica d'Irlanda - Svezia 0-1
*(Gruppo E)* Belgio - Italia 2-2
*(Gruppo F)* Austria - Ungheria 2-0
*(Gruppo F) *Portogallo - Islanda 1-0


----------



## Willy Wonka (10 Giugno 2016)

se posso aggiungermi e se sono ancora in tempo ecco i miei 

(Gruppo A) Francia - Romania 2-0
(Gruppo A) Albania - Svizzera 0-1
(Gruppo B) Galles - Slovacchia 1-1
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Russia 3-0
(Gruppo D) Turchia - Croazia 0-2
(Gruppo C) Polonia - Irlanda del Nord 5-0
(Gruppo C) Germania - Ucraina 2-2
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Repubblica Ceca 2-1
(Gruppo E) Repubblica d'Irlanda - Svezia 0-1
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Italia 1-0
(Gruppo F) Austria - Ungheria 2-0
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Islanda 2-1


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Giugno 2016)

Già mi ero scordata cominciamo bene  

(Gruppo B) Galles - Slovacchia 0-0
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Russia 2-1
(Gruppo D) Turchia - Croazia 1-2
(Gruppo C) Polonia - Irlanda del Nord 0-0
(Gruppo C) Germania - Ucraina 2-0
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Repubblica Ceca 1-0
(Gruppo E) Repubblica d'Irlanda - Svezia 0-2
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Italia 1-0
(Gruppo F) Austria - Ungheria 0-0
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Islanda 3-0


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Giugno 2016)

*2° GIORNATA*

*(Gruppo B)* Russia - Slovacchia 
*(Gruppo A) * Romania – Svizzera
*(Gruppo A)* Francia - Albania
*(Gruppo B)* Inghilterra - Galles
*(Gruppo C)* Ucraina - Irlanda del Nord 
*(Gruppo C)* Germania - Polonia 
*(Gruppo E)* Italia - Svezia 
*(Gruppo D)* Repubblica Ceca - Croazia 
*(Gruppo D)* Spagna - Turchia 
*(Gruppo E)* Belgio - Irlanda
*(Gruppo F)* Islanda - Ungheria 
*(Gruppo F)* Portogallo - Austria 

Avete tempo fino al 15 giugno ( ore 15).
[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] [MENTION=1063]28Maggio2003[/MENTION] [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] [MENTION=60]BB7[/MENTION] [MENTION=54]DannySa[/MENTION] [MENTION=2284]kolao95[/MENTION] [MENTION=186]hiei87[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION] [MENTION=2419]dhorasoosarebbetitolare[/MENTION] [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=1445]diavolo[/MENTION] [MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION] [MENTION=145]Now i'm here[/MENTION] [MENTION=133]Magnus_Marcus[/MENTION] [MENTION=138]Liuke[/MENTION] [MENTION=1464]MissRossonera[/MENTION] [MENTION=276]Freddy Manson[/MENTION] [MENTION=1279]Tic[/MENTION] [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] [MENTION=1065]Heaven[/MENTION] [MENTION=226]robs91[/MENTION] [MENTION=1069]666psycho[/MENTION] [MENTION=256]smallball[/MENTION] [MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION] [MENTION=199]Nicco[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION] [MENTION=2052]danykz[/MENTION] [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] [MENTION=1706]wfiesso[/MENTION] [MENTION=1567]mr.wolf[/MENTION] [MENTION=2390]Sand[/MENTION] [MENTION=2209]Symon[/MENTION] [MENTION=2177]Willy Wonka[/MENTION]


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Giugno 2016)

*(Gruppo B)* Russia - Slovacchia 1-2
*(Gruppo A) * Romania – Svizzera 0-2
*(Gruppo A)* Francia - Albania 3-1
*(Gruppo B)* Inghilterra - Galles 1-1
*(Gruppo C)* Ucraina - Irlanda del Nord 2-0 
*(Gruppo C)* Germania - Polonia 2-2
*(Gruppo E)* Italia - Svezia 2-1
*(Gruppo D)* Repubblica Ceca - Croazia 1-3
*(Gruppo D)* Spagna - Turchia 3-0
*(Gruppo E)* Belgio - Irlanda 2-0
*(Gruppo F)* Islanda - Ungheria 1-1
*(Gruppo F)* Portogallo - Austria 2-1


----------



## danykz (12 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo B) Russia - Slovacchia 1-0
(Gruppo A) Romania – Svizzera 1-1
(Gruppo A) Francia - Albania 3-0
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Galles 3-1
(Gruppo C) Ucraina - Irlanda del Nord 2-0
(Gruppo C) Germania - Polonia 4-2
(Gruppo E) Italia - Svezia 3-2
(Gruppo D) Repubblica Ceca - Croazia 1-2
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Turchia 5-0
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Irlanda 3-1
(Gruppo F) Islanda - Ungheria 0-0 
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Austria 2-1


----------



## 666psycho (12 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo B) Russia - Slovacchia 0-2
(Gruppo A) Romania – Svizzera 1-2
(Gruppo A) Francia - Albania 2-0
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Galles 1-1
(Gruppo C) Ucraina - Irlanda del Nord 1-0
(Gruppo C) Germania - Polonia 3-0
(Gruppo E) Italia - Svezia 2-1
(Gruppo D) Repubblica Ceca - Croazia 1-3
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Turchia 2-0
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Irlanda 2-1
(Gruppo F) Islanda - Ungheria 0-1
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Austria 2-0


----------



## Marilson (12 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo B) Russia - Slovacchia 0-1
(Gruppo A) Romania – Svizzera 0-2
(Gruppo A) Francia - Albania 2-0
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Galles 1-1
(Gruppo C) Ucraina - Irlanda del Nord 1-0
(Gruppo C) Germania - Polonia 2-0
(Gruppo E) Italia - Svezia 1-1
(Gruppo D) Repubblica Ceca - Croazia 0-1
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Turchia 3-1
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Irlanda 2-1
(Gruppo F) Islanda - Ungheria 0-0
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Austria 1-0


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo B) Russia - Slovacchia 1-1
(Gruppo A) Romania – Svizzera 2-1
(Gruppo A) Francia - Albania 3-0
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Galles 1-1
(Gruppo C) Ucraina - Irlanda del Nord 2-0
(Gruppo C) Germania - Polonia 2-1
(Gruppo E) Italia - Svezia 1-1
(Gruppo D) Repubblica Ceca - Croazia 0-1
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Turchia 3-1
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Irlanda 2-0
(Gruppo F) Islanda - Ungheria 1-0
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Austria 2-2


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (12 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo B) Russia - Slovacchia 1-1
(Gruppo A) Romania – Svizzera 2-0
(Gruppo A) Francia - Albania 2-2
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Galles 2-1
(Gruppo C) Ucraina - Irlanda del Nord 0-0 
(Gruppo C) Germania - Polonia 3-0
(Gruppo E) Italia - Svezia 1-2
(Gruppo D) Repubblica Ceca - Croazia 2-2 
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Turchia 4-1
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Irlanda 1-0
(Gruppo F) Islanda - Ungheria 0-1
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Austria 3-1


----------



## Liuke (12 Giugno 2016)

*(Gruppo B)* Russia - Slovacchia 1-1
*(Gruppo A) * Romania – Svizzera 1-1
*(Gruppo A)* Francia - Albania 2-0
*(Gruppo B)* Inghilterra - Galles 2-0
*(Gruppo C)* Ucraina - Irlanda del Nord 1-0
*(Gruppo C)* Germania - Polonia 2-1
*(Gruppo E)* Italia - Svezia 1-1
*(Gruppo D)* Repubblica Ceca - Croazia 0-1
*(Gruppo D)* Spagna - Turchia 2-0
*(Gruppo E)* Belgio - Irlanda 3-0
*(Gruppo F)* Islanda - Ungheria 1-1
*(Gruppo F)* Portogallo - Austria 1-0


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (12 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo B) Russia - Slovacchia 1-1
(Gruppo A) Romania – Svizzera 0-1
(Gruppo A) Francia - Albania 2-0
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Galles 2-1
(Gruppo C) Ucraina - Irlanda del Nord 1-0
(Gruppo C) Germania - Polonia 3-1
(Gruppo E) Italia - Svezia 1-1
(Gruppo D) Repubblica Ceca - Croazia 1-2
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Turchia 2-0
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Irlanda 2-1
(Gruppo F) Islanda - Ungheria 0-1
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Austria 2-1


----------



## Butcher (12 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo B) Russia - Slovacchia 1-2
(Gruppo A) Romania – Svizzera 0-2
(Gruppo A) Francia - Albania 2-0
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Galles 2-1
(Gruppo C) Ucraina - Irlanda del Nord 1-0
(Gruppo C) Germania - Polonia 3-0
(Gruppo E) Italia - Svezia 2-1
(Gruppo D) Repubblica Ceca - Croazia 0-1
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Turchia 2-1
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Irlanda 2-0
(Gruppo F) Islanda - Ungheria 1-1
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Austria 2-2


----------



## diavolo (12 Giugno 2016)

*(Gruppo B)* Russia - Slovacchia 1-0
*(Gruppo A) * Romania – Svizzera 0-0
*(Gruppo A)* Francia - Albania 2-0
*(Gruppo B)* Inghilterra - Galles 2-1
*(Gruppo C)* Ucraina - Irlanda del Nord 1-0
*(Gruppo C)* Germania - Polonia 3-1
*(Gruppo E)* Italia - Svezia 1-0
*(Gruppo D)* Repubblica Ceca - Croazia 1-1
*(Gruppo D)* Spagna - Turchia 3-1
*(Gruppo E)* Belgio - Irlanda 4-0
*(Gruppo F)* Islanda - Ungheria 0-3
*(Gruppo F)* Portogallo - Austria 2-1


----------



## DannySa (12 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo B) Russia - Slovacchia 1-1
(Gruppo A) Romania – Svizzera 1-0
(Gruppo A) Francia - Albania 3-0
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Galles 2-0
(Gruppo C) Ucraina - Irlanda del Nord 2-0
(Gruppo C) Germania - Polonia 3-1
(Gruppo E) Italia - Svezia 1-0
(Gruppo D) Repubblica Ceca - Croazia 0-1
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Turchia 2-0
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Irlanda 3-0
(Gruppo F) Islanda - Ungheria 0-1
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Austria 2-1


----------



## Milo (12 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo B) Russia - Slovacchia 0-0
(Gruppo A) Romania – Svizzera 0-1
(Gruppo A) Francia - Albania 2-0
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Galles 1-0
(Gruppo C) Ucraina - Irlanda del Nord 1-0
(Gruppo C) Germania - Polonia 2-0
(Gruppo E) Italia - Svezia 1-0
(Gruppo D) Repubblica Ceca - Croazia 0-2
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Turchia 1-1
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Irlanda 2-0
(Gruppo F) Islanda - Ungheria 0-0
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Austria 2-1


----------



## Tic (12 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo B) Russia - Slovacchia 1-1
(Gruppo A) Romania – Svizzera 1-1
(Gruppo A) Francia - Albania 1-1
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Galles 1-1
(Gruppo C) Ucraina - Irlanda del Nord 1-0
(Gruppo C) Germania - Polonia 2-1
(Gruppo E) Italia - Svezia 2-0
(Gruppo D) Repubblica Ceca - Croazia 0-1
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Turchia 2-1
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Irlanda 1-1
(Gruppo F) Islanda - Ungheria 1-0
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Austria 2 -1


----------



## BB7 (12 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo B) Russia - Slovacchia 1-1
(Gruppo A) Romania – Svizzera 1-0
(Gruppo A) Francia - Albania 3-0
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Galles 2-0
(Gruppo C) Ucraina - Irlanda del Nord 0-0
(Gruppo C) Germania - Polonia 3-1
(Gruppo E) Italia - Svezia 1-0
(Gruppo D) Repubblica Ceca - Croazia 1-2
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Turchia 2-1
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Irlanda 2-0
(Gruppo F) Islanda - Ungheria 0-1
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Austria 2-1


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (12 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo B) Russia - Slovacchia 1-1
(Gruppo A) Romania – Svizzera 1-1
(Gruppo A) Francia - Albania 2-1
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Galles 1-0
(Gruppo C) Ucraina - Irlanda del Nord 0-0
(Gruppo C) Germania - Polonia 2-1
(Gruppo E) Italia - Svezia 2-0
(Gruppo D) Repubblica Ceca - Croazia 0-2
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Turchia 2-1
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Irlanda 3-1
(Gruppo F) Islanda - Ungheria 0-1
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Austria 2-1


----------



## Freddy Manson (12 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo B) Russia - Slovacchia 2-1
(Gruppo A) Romania – Svizzera 1-1
(Gruppo A) Francia - Albania 2-0
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Galles 2-1
(Gruppo C) Ucraina - Irlanda del Nord 3-1
(Gruppo C) Germania - Polonia 2-2
(Gruppo E) Italia - Svezia 2-0
(Gruppo D) Repubblica Ceca - Croazia 0-1
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Turchia 1-1
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Irlanda 3-1
(Gruppo F) Islanda - Ungheria 1-0
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Austria 3-1


----------



## robs91 (12 Giugno 2016)

Gruppo B) Russia - Slovacchia 1-1
(Gruppo A) Romania – Svizzera 0-1
(Gruppo A) Francia - Albania 2-1
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Galles 2-1
(Gruppo C) Ucraina - Irlanda del Nord 1-0
(Gruppo C) Germania - Polonia 2-0
(Gruppo E) Italia - Svezia 2-1
(Gruppo D) Repubblica Ceca - Croazia 1-2
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Turchia 3-1
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Irlanda 1-0
(Gruppo F) Islanda - Ungheria 0-0
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Austria 1-1


----------



## Nicco (12 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo B) Russia - Slovacchia 1-0
(Gruppo A) Romania – Svizzera 1-1
(Gruppo A) Francia - Albania 2-0
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Galles 1-1
(Gruppo C) Ucraina - Irlanda del Nord 2-0
(Gruppo C) Germania - Polonia 2-0
(Gruppo E) Italia - Svezia 3-2
(Gruppo D) Repubblica Ceca - Croazia 1-2
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Turchia 2-0
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Irlanda 2-0
(Gruppo F) Islanda - Ungheria 0-1
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Austria 2-0


----------



## juventino (12 Giugno 2016)

2° GIORNATA

(Gruppo B) Russia - Slovacchia 1-2
(Gruppo A) Romania – Svizzera 0-1
(Gruppo A) Francia - Albania 1-0
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Galles 1-2
(Gruppo C) Ucraina - Irlanda del Nord 2-0
(Gruppo C) Germania - Polonia 3-2
(Gruppo E) Italia - Svezia 1-1
(Gruppo D) Repubblica Ceca - Croazia 0-2
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Turchia 3-0
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Irlanda 4-0
(Gruppo F) Islanda - Ungheria 1-0
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Austria 2-2


----------



## The Ripper (12 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo B) Russia - Slovacchia 0-0
(Gruppo A) Romania – Svizzera 0-1
(Gruppo A) Francia - Albania 2-0
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Galles 2-1
(Gruppo C) Ucraina - Irlanda del Nord 2-0
(Gruppo C) Germania - Polonia 1-1
(Gruppo E) Italia - Svezia 2-0
(Gruppo D) Repubblica Ceca - Croazia 0-2
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Turchia 3-1
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Irlanda 1-0
(Gruppo F) Islanda - Ungherian1-0
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Austria 2-1


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Giugno 2016)

*(Gruppo B)* Russia - Slovacchia 2-0
*(Gruppo A) * Romania – Svizzera 0-1
*(Gruppo A)* Francia - Albania 3-0
*(Gruppo B)* Inghilterra - Galles 1-1
*(Gruppo C)* Ucraina - Irlanda del Nord 2-1 
*(Gruppo C)* Germania - Polonia 3-1
*(Gruppo E)* Italia - Svezia 1-1
*(Gruppo D)* Repubblica Ceca - Croazia 1-3 
*(Gruppo D)* Spagna - Turchia 2-0
*(Gruppo E)* Belgio - Irlanda 2-1
*(Gruppo F)* Islanda - Ungheria 0-2
*(Gruppo F)* Portogallo - Austria 2-2


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo B) Russia - Slovacchia 1 - 1
(Gruppo A) Romania – Svizzera 1 - 1
(Gruppo A) Francia - Albania 3 - 0
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Galles 1 - 1
(Gruppo C) Ucraina - Irlanda del Nord 2 - 0
(Gruppo C) Germania - Polonia 3 - 2
(Gruppo E) Italia - Svezia 1 - 1
(Gruppo D) Repubblica Ceca - Croazia 0 - 1
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Turchia 3 - 0
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Irlanda 2 - 0
(Gruppo F) Islanda - Ungheria 0 - 0
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Austria 1 - 0


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Giugno 2016)

*(Gruppo B)* Russia - Slovacchia 2-1
*(Gruppo A) * Romania – Svizzera 1-1
*(Gruppo A)* Francia - Albania 3-0
*(Gruppo B)* Inghilterra - Galles 2-1
*(Gruppo C)* Ucraina - Irlanda del Nord 3-1 
*(Gruppo C)* Germania - Polonia 0-0
*(Gruppo E)* Italia - Svezia 1-0
*(Gruppo D)* Repubblica Ceca - Croazia 0-2 
*(Gruppo D)* Spagna - Turchia 0-1
*(Gruppo E)* Belgio - Irlanda 3-1
*(Gruppo F)* Islanda - Ungheria 1-0
*(Gruppo F)* Portogallo - Austria 4-1


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo B) Russia - Slovacchia 1-0
(Gruppo A) Romania – Svizzera 1-1
(Gruppo A) Francia - Albania 3-0
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Galles 2-0
(Gruppo C) Ucraina - Irlanda del Nord 2-1
(Gruppo C) Germania - Polonia 2-1
(Gruppo E) Italia - Svezia 2-1
(Gruppo D) Repubblica Ceca - Croazia 0-1
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Turchia 3-1
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Irlanda 2-1
(Gruppo F) Islanda - Ungheria 0-1
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Austria 2-0


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (14 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo B) Russia - Slovacchia 2-0
(Gruppo A) Romania – Svizzera 1-2
(Gruppo A) Francia - Albania 3-0
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Galles 2-0
(Gruppo C) Ucraina - Irlanda del Nord 2-1
(Gruppo C) Germania - Polonia 2-0
(Gruppo E) Italia - Svezia 1-1
(Gruppo D) Repubblica Ceca - Croazia 0-2
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Turchia 1-1
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Irlanda 2-0
(Gruppo F) Islanda - Ungheria 1-1
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Austria 1-0


----------



## Symon (14 Giugno 2016)

*(Gruppo B)* Russia - Slovacchia 2-1
*(Gruppo A) * Romania – Svizzera 1-1
*(Gruppo A)* Francia - Albania 2-0
*(Gruppo B)* Inghilterra - Galles 3-2
*(Gruppo C)* Ucraina - Irlanda del Nord 2-1
*(Gruppo C)* Germania - Polonia 1-1
*(Gruppo E)* Italia - Svezia 1-0
*(Gruppo D)* Repubblica Ceca - Croazia 0-0
*(Gruppo D)* Spagna - Turchia 1-1
*(Gruppo E)* Belgio - Irlanda 1-1
*(Gruppo F)* Islanda - Ungheria 2-0
*(Gruppo F)* Portogallo - Austria 2-1


----------



## kolao95 (14 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo B) Russia - Slovacchia 1-2
(Gruppo A) Romania – Svizzera 1-2
(Gruppo A) Francia - Albania 2-0
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Galles 1-1
(Gruppo C) Ucraina - Irlanda del Nord 1-0
(Gruppo C) Germania - Polonia 2-1
(Gruppo E) Italia - Svezia 2-0
(Gruppo D) Repubblica Ceca - Croazia 0-1
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Turchia 1-0
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Irlanda 1-0
(Gruppo F) Islanda - Ungheria 0-0
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Austria 2-1


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo B) Russia - Slovacchia 1-1
(Gruppo A) Romania – Svizzera 1-1
(Gruppo A) Francia - Albania 3-0
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Galles 1-1
(Gruppo C) Ucraina - Irlanda del Nord 2-0
(Gruppo C) Germania - Polonia 2-1
(Gruppo E) Italia - Svezia 2-0
(Gruppo D) Repubblica Ceca - Croazia 0-2
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Turchia 2-0
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Irlanda 3-0
(Gruppo F) Islanda - Ungheria 1-1
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Austria 2-0


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo B) Russia - Slovacchia 1-1
(Gruppo A) Romania – Svizzera 1-1
(Gruppo A) Francia - Albania 2-1
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Galles 2-0
(Gruppo C) Ucraina - Irlanda del Nord 2-0
(Gruppo C) Germania - Polonia 2-1
(Gruppo E) Italia - Svezia 1-1
(Gruppo D) Repubblica Ceca - Croazia 0-1
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Turchia 2-0
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Irlanda 2-1
(Gruppo F) Islanda - Ungheria 1-0
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Austria 2-0


----------



## hiei87 (14 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo B) Russia - Slovacchia 1 - 1
(Gruppo A) Romania – Svizzera 0 - 1
(Gruppo A) Francia - Albania 2 - 0
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Galles 2 - 1
(Gruppo C) Ucraina - Irlanda del Nord 0 - 0
(Gruppo C) Germania - Polonia 3 - 1
(Gruppo E) Italia - Svezia 2 - 1
(Gruppo D) Repubblica Ceca - Croazia 0 - 1
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Turchia 2 - 1
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Irlanda 1 - 0
(Gruppo F) Islanda - Ungheria 0 - 0
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Austria 1 - 0


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo B) Russia - Slovacchia 1-0
(Gruppo A) Romania – Svizzera 1-1
(Gruppo A) Francia - Albania 2-1
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Galles 1-2
(Gruppo C) Ucraina - Irlanda del Nord 0-0
(Gruppo C) Germania - Polonia 2-1
(Gruppo E) Italia - Svezia 1-1
(Gruppo D) Repubblica Ceca - Croazia 1-1
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Turchia 1-0
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Irlanda 3-1
(Gruppo F) Islanda - Ungheria 0-0
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Austria 2-0


----------



## davoreb (14 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo B) Russia - Slovacchia 1-0
(Gruppo A) Romania – Svizzera 0-0
(Gruppo A) Francia - Albania 1-0
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Galles 1-1
(Gruppo C) Ucraina - Irlanda del Nord 1-1
(Gruppo C) Germania - Polonia 2-0
(Gruppo E) Italia - Svezia 2-0
(Gruppo D) Repubblica Ceca - Croazia 1-3
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Turchia 1-0
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Irlanda 2-0
(Gruppo F) Islanda - Ungheria 0-1
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Austria 1-0


----------



## Willy Wonka (14 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo B) Russia - Slovacchia 1-1
(Gruppo A) Romania – Svizzera 0-1
(Gruppo A) Francia - Albania 2-0
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Galles 2-0
(Gruppo C) Ucraina - Irlanda del Nord 2-0
(Gruppo C) Germania - Polonia 1-1
(Gruppo E) Italia - Svezia 0-1
(Gruppo D) Repubblica Ceca - Croazia 0-1
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Turchia 3-0
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Irlanda 2-0
(Gruppo F) Islanda - Ungheria 1-0
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Austria 1-1


----------



## mr.wolf (14 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo B) Russia - Slovacchia 1-1
(Gruppo A) Romania – Svizzera 1-1
(Gruppo A) Francia - Albania 2-0
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Galles 2-1
(Gruppo C) Ucraina - Irlanda del Nord 2-0
(Gruppo C) Germania - Polonia 2-0
(Gruppo E) Italia - Svezia 1-0
(Gruppo D) Repubblica Ceca - Croazia 1-2
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Turchia 2-0
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Irlanda 2-0
(Gruppo F) Islanda - Ungheria 1-1
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Austria 2-0


----------



## MissRossonera (14 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo B) Russia - Slovacchia 1-0
(Gruppo A) Romania – Svizzera 2-1
(Gruppo A) Francia - Albania 2-1
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Galles 1-1
(Gruppo C) Ucraina - Irlanda del Nord 2-0
(Gruppo C) Germania - Polonia 2-1
(Gruppo E) Italia - Svezia 2-1
(Gruppo D) Repubblica Ceca - Croazia 0-2
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Turchia 3-1
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Irlanda 1-1
(Gruppo F) Islanda - Ungheria 1-1
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Austria 2-0


----------



## Heaven (15 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo B) Russia - Slovacchia 1-0
(Gruppo A) Romania – Svizzera 1-1
(Gruppo A) Francia - Albania 2-0
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Galles 2-1
(Gruppo C) Ucraina - Irlanda del Nord 1-0
(Gruppo C) Germania - Polonia 2-0
(Gruppo E) Italia - Svezia 2-0
(Gruppo D) Repubblica Ceca - Croazia 0-3
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Turchia 3-1
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Irlanda 1-0
(Gruppo F) Islanda - Ungheria 0-2
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Austria 2-1


----------



## smallball (15 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo B) Russia - Slovacchia 1-0
(Gruppo A) Romania – Svizzera 1-1
(Gruppo A) Francia - Albania 2-0
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Galles 2-1
(Gruppo C) Ucraina - Irlanda del Nord 0-0
(Gruppo C) Germania - Polonia 2-1
(Gruppo E) Italia - Svezia 1-1
(Gruppo D) Repubblica Ceca - Croazia 1-2
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Turchia 1-0
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Irlanda 3-1
(Gruppo F) Islanda - Ungheria 1-0
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Austria 2-0


----------



## wfiesso (15 Giugno 2016)

2° GIORNATA

(Gruppo B) Russia - Slovacchia 0-1
(Gruppo A) Romania – Svizzera 1-2
(Gruppo A) Francia - Albania 2-0
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Galles 1-2
(Gruppo C) Ucraina - Irlanda del Nord 3-0
(Gruppo C) Germania - Polonia 3-2
(Gruppo E) Italia - Svezia 1-1
(Gruppo D) Repubblica Ceca - Croazia 0-2
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Turchia 0-0
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Irlanda 2-0
(Gruppo F) Islanda - Ungheria 1-1
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Austria 0-0


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Giugno 2016)

2° GIORNATA

(Gruppo B) Russia - Slovacchia 1-1
(Gruppo A) Romania – Svizzera 1-2
(Gruppo A) Francia - Albania 2-0
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Galles 1-1
(Gruppo C) Ucraina - Irlanda del Nord 2-0
(Gruppo C) Germania - Polonia 2-1
(Gruppo E) Italia - Svezia 1-1
(Gruppo D) Repubblica Ceca - Croazia 0-1
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Turchia 2-0
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Irlanda 1-0
(Gruppo F) Islanda - Ungheria 0-0
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Austria 2-0
Entro in gioco dalla seconda giornata. Partenza ad handicap.


----------



## Sand (15 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo B) Russia - Slovacchia annullata visto il ritardo
(Gruppo A) Romania ; Svizzera 0-1
(Gruppo A) Francia - Albania 2-0
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Galles 2-1
(Gruppo C) Ucraina - Irlanda del Nord 0-0
(Gruppo C) Germania - Polonia 3-2
(Gruppo E) Italia - Svezia 1-0
(Gruppo D) Repubblica Ceca - Croazia 1-1
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Turchia 2-0
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Irlanda 1-0
(Gruppo F) Islanda - Ungheria 0-0 
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Austria 2-1


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo C) Ucraina - Irlanda del Nord 2-0
(Gruppo C) Germania - Polonia 1-1
(Gruppo E) Italia - Svezia 1-1
(Gruppo D) Repubblica Ceca - Croazia 0-2
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Turchia 2-0
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Irlanda 3-0
(Gruppo F) Islanda - Ungheria 0-0
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Austria 2-0


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Giugno 2016)

*3° GIORNATA
*
*(Gruppo A)* Svizzera-Francia
*(Gruppo A)* Romania-Albania
*(Gruppo B)* Russia-Galles
*(Gruppo B)* Slovacchia-Inghilterra
*(Gruppo C)* Ucraina-Polonia
*(Gruppo C)* Irlanda del Nord-Germania
*(Gruppo D)* Rep.Ceca-Turchia
*(Gruppo D) * Croazia-Spagna
*(Gruppo F)* Islanda-Austria
*(Gruppo F)* Ungheria-Portogallo
*(Gruppo E) * Italia-Irlanda
*(Gruppo E)* Svezia-Belgio

Avete tempo fino al 19 giugno ( ore 21).
[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] [MENTION=1063]28Maggio2003[/MENTION] [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] [MENTION=60]BB7[/MENTION] [MENTION=54]DannySa[/MENTION] [MENTION=2284]kolao95[/MENTION] [MENTION=186]hiei87[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION] [MENTION=2419]dhorasoosarebbetitolare[/MENTION] [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=1445]diavolo[/MENTION] [MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION] [MENTION=145]Now i'm here[/MENTION] [MENTION=133]Magnus_Marcus[/MENTION] [MENTION=138]Liuke[/MENTION] [MENTION=1464]MissRossonera[/MENTION] [MENTION=276]Freddy Manson[/MENTION] [MENTION=1279]Tic[/MENTION] [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] [MENTION=1065]Heaven[/MENTION] [MENTION=226]robs91[/MENTION] [MENTION=1069]666psycho[/MENTION] [MENTION=256]smallball[/MENTION] [MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION] [MENTION=199]Nicco[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION] [MENTION=2052]danykz[/MENTION] [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] [MENTION=1706]wfiesso[/MENTION] [MENTION=1567]mr.wolf[/MENTION] [MENTION=2390]Sand[/MENTION] [MENTION=2209]Symon[/MENTION] [MENTION=2177]Willy Wonka[/MENTION] [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION]


----------



## Marilson (17 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Svizzera-Francia 1-1
(Gruppo A) Romania-Albania 0-1
(Gruppo B) Russia-Galles 0-1
(Gruppo B) Slovacchia-Inghilterra 0-1
(Gruppo C) Ucraina-Polonia 0-2
(Gruppo C) Irlanda del Nord-Germania 1-2
(Gruppo D) Rep.Ceca-Turchia 2-2
(Gruppo D) Croazia-Spagna 0-1
(Gruppo F) Islanda-Austria 1-0
(Gruppo F) Ungheria-Portogallo 1-1
(Gruppo E) Italia-Irlanda 1-1
(Gruppo E) Svezia-Belgio 0-2


----------



## MrPeppez (17 Giugno 2016)

3° GIORNATA

(Gruppo A) Svizzera-Francia - 0 - 0
(Gruppo A) Romania-Albania - 2 - 0
(Gruppo B) Russia-Galles - 1 - 1
(Gruppo B) Slovacchia-Inghilterra - 1 - 1 
(Gruppo C) Ucraina-Polonia - 0 - 1
(Gruppo C) Irlanda del Nord-Germania - 0 - 2
(Gruppo D) Rep.Ceca-Turchia - 0 - 0
(Gruppo D) Croazia-Spagna - 0 - 0 
(Gruppo F) Islanda-Austria - 0 - 0
(Gruppo F) Ungheria-Portogallo - 0 - 1
(Gruppo E) Italia-Irlanda - 1 - 0
(Gruppo E) Svezia-Belgio - 1 - 3


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Svizzera-Francia 1-2
(Gruppo A) Romania-Albania 1-0
(Gruppo B) Russia-Galles 2-1
(Gruppo B) Slovacchia-Inghilterra 1-2
(Gruppo C) Ucraina-Polonia 1-1
(Gruppo C) Irlanda del Nord-Germania 0-3
(Gruppo D) Rep.Ceca-Turchia 1-1
(Gruppo D) Croazia-Spagna 2-2
(Gruppo F) Islanda-Austria 0-1
(Gruppo F) Ungheria-Portogallo 1-2
(Gruppo E) Italia-Irlanda 2-0
(Gruppo E) Svezia-Belgio 0-2


----------



## BB7 (17 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Svizzera-Francia 0-2
(Gruppo A) Romania-Albania 2-1
(Gruppo B) Russia-Galles 2-1
(Gruppo B) Slovacchia-Inghilterra 1-1
(Gruppo C) Ucraina-Polonia 0-2
(Gruppo C) Irlanda del Nord-Germania 0-2
(Gruppo D) Rep.Ceca-Turchia 1-2
(Gruppo D) Croazia-Spagna 1-2
(Gruppo F) Islanda-Austria 0-0
(Gruppo F) Ungheria-Portogallo 0-1
(Gruppo E) Italia-Irlanda 2-1
(Gruppo E) Svezia-Belgio 1-2


----------



## danykz (17 Giugno 2016)

ruppo A) Svizzera-Francia 0-1
(Gruppo A) Romania-Albania 0-1
(Gruppo B) Russia-Galles 1-1
(Gruppo B) Slovacchia-Inghilterra 1-2
(Gruppo C) Ucraina-Polonia 0-3
(Gruppo C) Irlanda del Nord-Germania 0-2
(Gruppo D) Rep.Ceca-Turchia 0-0
(Gruppo D) Croazia-Spagna 0-1
(Gruppo F) Islanda-Austria 2-2
(Gruppo F) Ungheria-Portogallo 2-3
(Gruppo E) Italia-Irlanda 3-0
(Gruppo E) Svezia-Belgio 0-1


----------



## diavolo (17 Giugno 2016)

*(Gruppo A)* Svizzera-Francia 1-1
*(Gruppo A)* Romania-Albania 2-0
*(Gruppo B)* Russia-Galles 0-1
*(Gruppo B)* Slovacchia-Inghilterra 1-0
*(Gruppo C)* Ucraina-Polonia 1-1
*(Gruppo C)* Irlanda del Nord-Germania 0-2
*(Gruppo D)* Rep.Ceca-Turchia 2-1
*(Gruppo D) * Croazia-Spagna 1-1
*(Gruppo F)* Islanda-Austria 0-0
*(Gruppo F)* Ungheria-Portogallo 1-2
*(Gruppo E) * Italia-Irlanda 1-1
*(Gruppo E)* Svezia-Belgio 1-2


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A)Svizzera-Francia 1-2
(Gruppo A) Romania-Albania 1-0
(Gruppo B) Russia-Galles 1-1
(Gruppo B) Slovacchia-Inghilterra 2-1
(Gruppo C) Ucraina-Polonia 0-2
(Gruppo C) Irlanda del Nord-Germania 0-2
(Gruppo D) Rep.Ceca-Turchia 0-1
(Gruppo D) Croazia-Spagna 2-1
(Gruppo F) Islanda-Austria 1-0
(Gruppo F) Ungheria-Portogallo 1-2
(Gruppo E) Italia-Irlanda 0-0
(Gruppo E) Svezia-Belgio 0-2


----------



## Milo (17 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Svizzera-Francia 0-0
(Gruppo A) Romania-Albania 0-1
(Gruppo B) Russia-Galles 0-1
(Gruppo B) Slovacchia-Inghilterra 0-1
(Gruppo C) Ucraina-Polonia 0-2
(Gruppo C) Irlanda del Nord-Germania 0-2
(Gruppo D) Rep.Ceca-Turchia 1-0
(Gruppo D) Croazia-Spagna 1-1
(Gruppo F) Islanda-Austria 0-0
(Gruppo F) Ungheria-Portogallo 0-1
(Gruppo E) Italia-Irlanda 2-0
(Gruppo E) Svezia-Belgio 0-1


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (17 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Svizzera-Francia 1-1
(Gruppo A) Romania-Albania 1-2
(Gruppo B) Russia-Galles 0-1
(Gruppo B) Slovacchia-Inghilterra 0-1
(Gruppo C) Ucraina-Polonia 0-1
(Gruppo C) Irlanda del Nord-Germania 0-3
(Gruppo D) Rep.Ceca-Turchia 2-1
(Gruppo D) Croazia-Spagna 1-2
(Gruppo F) Islanda-Austria 1-1
(Gruppo F) Ungheria-Portogallo 0-1
(Gruppo E) Italia-Irlanda 1-0
(Gruppo E) Svezia-Belgio 0-2


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Giugno 2016)

*(Gruppo A)* Svizzera-Francia 1-2
*(Gruppo A)* Romania-Albania 2-0
*(Gruppo B)* Russia-Galles 0-2
*(Gruppo B)* Slovacchia-Inghilterra 1-2
*(Gruppo C)* Ucraina-Polonia 0-2
*(Gruppo C)* Irlanda del Nord-Germania 0-2
*(Gruppo D)* Rep.Ceca-Turchia 1-1
*(Gruppo D) * Croazia-Spagna 2-2
*(Gruppo F)* Islanda-Austria 0-1
*(Gruppo F)* Ungheria-Portogallo 2-1 
*(Gruppo E) * Italia-Irlanda 1-0
*(Gruppo E)* Svezia-Belgio 2-2


----------



## juventino (17 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Svizzera-Francia 0-1
(Gruppo A) Romania-Albania 1-1
(Gruppo B) Russia-Galles 0-1
(Gruppo B) Slovacchia-Inghilterra 2-1
(Gruppo C) Ucraina-Polonia 0-2
(Gruppo C) Irlanda del Nord-Germania 0-1
(Gruppo D) Rep.Ceca-Turchia 1-0
(Gruppo D) Croazia-Spagna 1-1
(Gruppo F) Islanda-Austria 1-0
(Gruppo F) Ungheria-Portogallo 0-0
(Gruppo E) Italia-Irlanda 1-0
(Gruppo E) Svezia-Belgio 1-1


----------



## The Ripper (17 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Svizzera-Francia 0-0
(Gruppo A) Romania-Albania 0-1
(Gruppo B) Russia-Galles 0-2
(Gruppo B) Slovacchia-Inghilterra 1-2
(Gruppo C) Ucraina-Polonia 0-2
(Gruppo C) Irlanda del Nord-Germania 0-2
(Gruppo D) Rep.Ceca-Turchia 1-1
(Gruppo D) Croazia-Spagna 1-0
(Gruppo F) Islanda-Austria 1-0
(Gruppo F) Ungheria-Portogallo 1-3
(Gruppo E) Italia-Irlanda 1-1
(Gruppo E) Svezia-Belgio 1-0


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Svizzera-Francia 1-1
(Gruppo A) Romania-Albania 2-1
(Gruppo B) Russia-Galles 0-2
(Gruppo B) Slovacchia-Inghilterra 2-2
(Gruppo C) Ucraina-Polonia 0-1
(Gruppo C) Irlanda del Nord-Germania 0-3
(Gruppo D) Rep.Ceca-Turchia 2-1
(Gruppo D) Croazia-Spagna 2-2
(Gruppo F) Islanda-Austria 1-0
(Gruppo F) Ungheria-Portogallo 1-2
(Gruppo E) Italia-Irlanda 2-0
(Gruppo E) Svezia-Belgio 1-3


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Svizzera-Francia 0-3
(Gruppo A) Romania-Albania 2-0
(Gruppo B) Russia-Galles 1-1
(Gruppo B) Slovacchia-Inghilterra 1-2
(Gruppo C) Ucraina-Polonia 1-2
(Gruppo C) Irlanda del Nord-Germania 0-3
(Gruppo D) Rep.Ceca-Turchia 2-0
(Gruppo D) Croazia-Spagna 1-2
(Gruppo F) Islanda-Austria 1-1
(Gruppo F) Ungheria-Portogallo 0-2
(Gruppo E) Italia-Irlanda 2-0
(Gruppo E) Svezia-Belgio 0-3


----------



## DannySa (18 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Svizzera-Francia 0-1
(Gruppo A) Romania-Albania 1-0
(Gruppo B) Russia-Galles 0-1
(Gruppo B) Slovacchia-Inghilterra 1-1
(Gruppo C) Ucraina-Polonia 0-2
(Gruppo C) Irlanda del Nord-Germania 0-2
(Gruppo D) Rep.Ceca-Turchia 1-0
(Gruppo D) Croazia-Spagna 1-2
(Gruppo F) Islanda-Austria 1-1
(Gruppo F) Ungheria-Portogallo 0-1
(Gruppo E) Italia-Irlanda 2-0
(Gruppo E) Svezia-Belgio 0-2


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Svizzera-Francia 1-1
(Gruppo A) Romania-Albania 0-0
(Gruppo B) Russia-Galles 0-1
(Gruppo B) Slovacchia-Inghilterra 1-1
(Gruppo C) Ucraina-Polonia 1-3
(Gruppo C) Irlanda del Nord-Germania 0-2
(Gruppo D) Rep.Ceca-Turchia 2-1
(Gruppo D) Croazia-Spagna 1-1
(Gruppo F) Islanda-Austria 0-1
(Gruppo F) Ungheria-Portogallo 1-2
(Gruppo E) Italia-Irlanda 2-0
(Gruppo E) Svezia-Belgio 2-2


----------



## Tic (18 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Svizzera-Francia 1-1
(Gruppo A) Romania-Albania 1-0
(Gruppo B) Russia-Galles 1-2
(Gruppo B) Slovacchia-Inghilterra 2-1
(Gruppo C) Ucraina-Polonia 0-1
(Gruppo C) Irlanda del Nord-Germania 0-2
(Gruppo D) Rep.Ceca-Turchia 1-1
(Gruppo D) Croazia-Spagna 0-1
(Gruppo F) Islanda-Austria 1-1
(Gruppo F) Ungheria-Portogallo 0-2
(Gruppo E) Italia-Irlanda 2-0
(Gruppo E) Svezia-Belgio 0-2


----------



## robs91 (18 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Svizzera-Francia 1-1
(Gruppo A) Romania-Albania 1-0
(Gruppo B) Russia-Galles 0-1
(Gruppo B) Slovacchia-Inghilterra 1-1
(Gruppo C) Ucraina-Polonia 1-2
(Gruppo C) Irlanda del Nord-Germania 0-2
(Gruppo D) Rep.Ceca-Turchia 2-1
(Gruppo D) Croazia-Spagna 0-1
(Gruppo F) Islanda-Austria 1-2
(Gruppo F) Ungheria-Portogallo 0-1
(Gruppo E) Italia-Irlanda 0-0
(Gruppo E) Svezia-Belgio 0-1


----------



## Symon (18 Giugno 2016)

*(Gruppo A)* Svizzera-Francia 2-2
*(Gruppo A)* Romania-Albania 1-0
*(Gruppo B)* Russia-Galles 0-1
*(Gruppo B)* Slovacchia-Inghilterra 1-1
*(Gruppo C)* Ucraina-Polonia 1-2
*(Gruppo C)* Irlanda del Nord-Germania 0-2
*(Gruppo D)* Rep.Ceca-Turchia 2-1
*(Gruppo D) * Croazia-Spagna 1-1
*(Gruppo F)* Islanda-Austria 1-0
*(Gruppo F)* Ungheria-Portogallo 0-1
*(Gruppo E) * Italia-Irlanda 0-1
*(Gruppo E)* Svezia-Belgio 1-1


----------



## Liuke (18 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Svizzera-Francia 1-1
(Gruppo A) Romania-Albania 1-0
(Gruppo B) Russia-Galles 1-1
(Gruppo B) Slovacchia-Inghilterra 1-2
(Gruppo C) Ucraina-Polonia 1-2
(Gruppo C) Irlanda del Nord-Germania 0-2
(Gruppo D) Rep.Ceca-Turchia 1-1
(Gruppo D) Croazia-Spagna 1-1
(Gruppo F) Islanda-Austria 0-2
(Gruppo F) Ungheria-Portogallo 0-1
(Gruppo E) Italia-Irlanda 1-0
(Gruppo E) Svezia-Belgio 0-2


----------



## Nicco (18 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Svizzera-Francia 0-2
(Gruppo A) Romania-Albania 1-1
(Gruppo B) Russia-Galles 1-0
(Gruppo B) Slovacchia-Inghilterra 1-2
(Gruppo C) Ucraina-Polonia 0-0
(Gruppo C) Irlanda del Nord-Germania 0-1
(Gruppo D) Rep.Ceca-Turchia 1-1
(Gruppo D) Croazia-Spagna 1-3
(Gruppo F) Islanda-Austria 0-0
(Gruppo F) Ungheria-Portogallo 0-2
(Gruppo E) Italia-Irlanda 0-0
(Gruppo E) Svezia-Belgio 0-2


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Giugno 2016)

*(Gruppo A)* Svizzera-Francia 1-2
*(Gruppo A)* Romania-Albania 2-0
*(Gruppo B)* Russia-Galles 0-2
*(Gruppo B)* Slovacchia-Inghilterra 2-2
*(Gruppo C)* Ucraina-Polonia 0-2
*(Gruppo C)* Irlanda del Nord-Germania 1-4
*(Gruppo D)* Rep.Ceca-Turchia 1-0
*(Gruppo D) * Croazia-Spagna 1-1
*(Gruppo F)* Islanda-Austria 0-0
*(Gruppo F)* Ungheria-Portogallo 1-3
*(Gruppo E) * Italia-Irlanda 2-0
*(Gruppo E)* Svezia-Belgio 1-2


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (18 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Svizzera-Francia 1-1
(Gruppo A) Romania-Albania 2-1
(Gruppo B) Russia-Galles 0-1
(Gruppo B) Slovacchia-Inghilterra 1-2
(Gruppo C) Ucraina-Polonia 0-2
(Gruppo C) Irlanda del Nord-Germania 1-3
(Gruppo D) Rep.Ceca-Turchia 2-1
(Gruppo D) Croazia-Spagna 1-2
(Gruppo F) Islanda-Austria 0-0
(Gruppo F) Ungheria-Portogallo 0-2
(Gruppo E) Italia-Irlanda 3-1
(Gruppo E) Svezia-Belgio 0-2


----------



## kolao95 (18 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Svizzera-Francia 1-1
(Gruppo A) Romania-Albania 2-1
(Gruppo B) Russia-Galles 1-1
(Gruppo B) Slovacchia-Inghilterra 2-2
(Gruppo C) Ucraina-Polonia 1-1
(Gruppo C) Irlanda del Nord-Germania 0-2
(Gruppo D) Rep.Ceca-Turchia 2-0
(Gruppo D) Croazia-Spagna 0-0
(Gruppo F) Islanda-Austria 1-1
(Gruppo F) Ungheria-Portogallo 0-1
(Gruppo E) Italia-Irlanda 1-0
(Gruppo E) Svezia-Belgio 1-3


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (18 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Svizzera-Francia 1-1
(Gruppo A) Romania-Albania 0-1
(Gruppo B) Russia-Galles 1-1
(Gruppo B) Slovacchia-Inghilterra 1-3
(Gruppo C) Ucraina-Polonia 1-2
(Gruppo C) Irlanda del Nord-Germania 0-1
(Gruppo D) Rep.Ceca-Turchia 0-2
(Gruppo D) Croazia-Spagna 0-2
(Gruppo F) Islanda-Austria 1-1
(Gruppo F) Ungheria-Portogallo 0-2
(Gruppo E) Italia-Irlanda 1-0
(Gruppo E) Svezia-Belgio 1-2


----------



## hiei87 (18 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Svizzera-Francia 1 - 1
(Gruppo A) Romania-Albania 2 - 2
(Gruppo B) Russia-Galles 0 - 2
(Gruppo B) Slovacchia-Inghilterra 1 - 1
(Gruppo C) Ucraina-Polonia 0 - 2
(Gruppo C) Irlanda del Nord-Germania 0 - 2
(Gruppo D) Rep.Ceca-Turchia 1 - 0
(Gruppo D) Croazia-Spagna 1 - 2
(Gruppo F) Islanda-Austria 0 - 0
(Gruppo F) Ungheria-Portogallo 0 - 1
(Gruppo E) Italia-Irlanda 1 - 1
(Gruppo E) Svezia-Belgio 1 - 3


----------



## MissRossonera (18 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Svizzera-Francia 0-2
(Gruppo A) Romania-Albania 1-1
(Gruppo B) Russia-Galles 0-2
(Gruppo B) Slovacchia-Inghilterra 0-1
(Gruppo C) Ucraina-Polonia 0-1
(Gruppo C) Irlanda del Nord-Germania 0-2
(Gruppo D) Rep.Ceca-Turchia 1-1
(Gruppo D) Croazia-Spagna 1-2
(Gruppo F) Islanda-Austria 2-1
(Gruppo F) Ungheria-Portogallo 1-1
(Gruppo E) Italia-Irlanda 1-0
(Gruppo E) Svezia-Belgio 1-2


----------



## wfiesso (19 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Svizzera-Francia 1-2
(Gruppo A) Romania-Albania 0-0
(Gruppo B) Russia-Galles 0-1
(Gruppo B) Slovacchia-Inghilterra 1-1
(Gruppo C) Ucraina-Polonia 0-2
(Gruppo C) Irlanda del Nord-Germania 0-2
(Gruppo D) Rep.Ceca-Turchia 0-0
(Gruppo D) Croazia-Spagna 1-1
(Gruppo F) Islanda-Austria 1-1
(Gruppo F) Ungheria-Portogallo 1-0
(Gruppo E) Italia-Irlanda 0-0
(Gruppo E) Svezia-Belgio 1-2


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Svizzera-Francia 1-1
(Gruppo A) Romania-Albania 1-0
(Gruppo B) Russia-Galles 1-1
(Gruppo B) Slovacchia-Inghilterra 0-0
(Gruppo C) Ucraina-Polonia 0-1
(Gruppo C) Irlanda del Nord-Germania 0-2
(Gruppo D) Rep.Ceca-Turchia 0-2
(Gruppo D) Croazia-Spagna 1-1
(Gruppo F) Islanda-Austria 0-0
(Gruppo F) Ungheria-Portogallo 0-2
(Gruppo E) Italia-Irlanda 1-1
(Gruppo E) Svezia-Belgio 1-3


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Svizzera-Francia 0-0
(Gruppo A) Romania-Albania 0-1
(Gruppo B) Russia-Galles 1-2
(Gruppo B) Slovacchia-Inghilterra 1-1
(Gruppo C) Ucraina-Polonia 0-2
(Gruppo C) Irlanda del Nord-Germania 0-2
(Gruppo D) Rep.Ceca-Turchia 2-0
(Gruppo D) Croazia-Spagna 1-1
(Gruppo F) Islanda-Austria 0-1
(Gruppo F) Ungheria-Portogallo 0-2
(Gruppo E) Italia-Irlanda 2-0
(Gruppo E) Svezia-Belgio 0-2


----------



## Willy Wonka (19 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Svizzera-Francia 1-1
(Gruppo A) Romania-Albania 1-0
(Gruppo B) Russia-Galles 1-2
(Gruppo B) Slovacchia-Inghilterra 1-1
(Gruppo C) Ucraina-Polonia 0-2
(Gruppo C) Irlanda del Nord-Germania 0-2
(Gruppo D) Rep.Ceca-Turchia 2-1
(Gruppo D) Croazia-Spagna 1-1
(Gruppo F) Islanda-Austria 0-1
(Gruppo F) Ungheria-Portogallo 0-2
(Gruppo E) Italia-Irlanda 0-0
(Gruppo E) Svezia-Belgio 0-2


----------



## Butcher (19 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Svizzera-Francia 0-2
(Gruppo A) Romania-Albania 1-1
(Gruppo B) Russia-Galles 1-2
(Gruppo B) Slovacchia-Inghilterra 2-2
(Gruppo C) Ucraina-Polonia 1-1
(Gruppo C) Irlanda del Nord-Germania 0-3
(Gruppo D) Rep.Ceca-Turchia 2-1
(Gruppo D) Croazia-Spagna 2-2
(Gruppo F) Islanda-Austria 1-2
(Gruppo F) Ungheria-Portogallo 1-2
(Gruppo E) Italia-Irlanda 2-0
(Gruppo E) Svezia-Belgio 0-2


----------



## Sand (19 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Svizzera-Francia 0-1
(Gruppo A) Romania-Albania 1-0
(Gruppo B) Russia-Galles 2-2
(Gruppo B) Slovacchia-Inghilterra 0-1
(Gruppo C) Ucraina-Polonia 1-2
(Gruppo C) Irlanda del Nord-Germania 0-2
(Gruppo D) Rep.Ceca-Turchia 2-1
(Gruppo D) Croazia-Spagna 1-2
(Gruppo F) Islanda-Austria 0-0
(Gruppo F) Ungheria-Portogallo 0-2
(Gruppo E) Italia-Irlanda 1-0
(Gruppo E) Svezia-Belgio 0-2


----------



## smallball (19 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Svizzera-Francia 1 - 2
(Gruppo A) Romania-Albania 2 - 2
(Gruppo B) Russia-Galles 0 - 2
(Gruppo B) Slovacchia-Inghilterra 1 - 1
(Gruppo C) Ucraina-Polonia 0 - 2
(Gruppo C) Irlanda del Nord-Germania 1 - 2
(Gruppo D) Rep.Ceca-Turchia 1 - 0
(Gruppo D) Croazia-Spagna 1 - 2
(Gruppo F) Islanda-Austria 1 - 0
(Gruppo F) Ungheria-Portogallo 0 - 1
(Gruppo E) Italia-Irlanda 1 - 1
(Gruppo E) Svezia-Belgio 1 - 3


----------



## Freddy Manson (19 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Svizzera-Francia 1-2
(Gruppo A) Romania-Albania 1-1
(Gruppo B) Russia-Galles 2-1
(Gruppo B) Slovacchia-Inghilterra 1-3
(Gruppo C) Ucraina-Polonia 1-2
(Gruppo C) Irlanda del Nord-Germania 0-2
(Gruppo D) Rep.Ceca-Turchia 3-1
(Gruppo D) Croazia-Spagna 2-2
(Gruppo F) Islanda-Austria 1-2
(Gruppo F) Ungheria-Portogallo 0-2
(Gruppo E) Italia-Irlanda 2-0
(Gruppo E) Svezia-Belgio 1-3


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Svizzera-Francia 1-2
(Gruppo A) Romania-Albania 1-1
(Gruppo B) Russia-Galles 0-1
(Gruppo B) Slovacchia-Inghilterra 1-2
(Gruppo C) Ucraina-Polonia 1-2
(Gruppo C) Irlanda del Nord-Germania 0-2
(Gruppo D) Rep.Ceca-Turchia 2-1
(Gruppo D) Croazia-Spagna 1-1
(Gruppo F) Islanda-Austria 1-0
(Gruppo F) Ungheria-Portogallo 0-2
(Gruppo E) Italia-Irlanda 1-1
(Gruppo E) Svezia-Belgio 1-2


----------



## Heaven (19 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Svizzera-Francia 1-1
(Gruppo A) Romania-Albania 1-0
(Gruppo B) Russia-Galles 1-1
(Gruppo B) Slovacchia-Inghilterra 0-2
(Gruppo C) Ucraina-Polonia 0-2
(Gruppo C) Irlanda del Nord-Germania 0-2
(Gruppo D) Rep.Ceca-Turchia 1-2
(Gruppo D) Croazia-Spagna 1-2
(Gruppo F) Islanda-Austria 0-2
(Gruppo F) Ungheria-Portogallo 2-3
(Gruppo E) Italia-Irlanda 1-0
(Gruppo E) Svezia-Belgio 1-3


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Svizzera-Francia 2-1
(Gruppo A) Romania-Albania 1-1
(Gruppo B) Russia-Galles 1-2
(Gruppo B) Slovacchia-Inghilterra 1-2
(Gruppo C) Ucraina-Polonia 1-0
(Gruppo C) Irlanda del Nord-Germania 0-3
(Gruppo D) Rep.Ceca-Turchia 1-0
(Gruppo D) Croazia-Spagna 2-1
(Gruppo F) Islanda-Austria 1-0
(Gruppo F) Ungheria-Portogallo 2-3
(Gruppo E) Italia-Irlanda 2-1
(Gruppo E) Svezia-Belgio 3-2


----------



## mr.wolf (19 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Svizzera-Francia 1-2
(Gruppo A) Romania-Albania 1-0
(Gruppo B) Russia-Galles 1-2
(Gruppo B) Slovacchia-Inghilterra 1-2
(Gruppo C) Ucraina-Polonia 0-1
(Gruppo C) Irlanda del Nord-Germania 0-2
(Gruppo D) Rep.Ceca-Turchia 2-1
(Gruppo D) Croazia-Spagna 1-1
(Gruppo F) Islanda-Austria 1-1
(Gruppo F) Ungheria-Portogallo 0-2
(Gruppo E) Italia-Irlanda 1-0
(Gruppo E) Svezia-Belgio 0-2


----------



## davoreb (19 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo A) Svizzera-Francia 1-2
(Gruppo A) Romania-Albania 0-0
(Gruppo B) Russia-Galles 1-1
(Gruppo B) Slovacchia-Inghilterra 1-2
(Gruppo C) Ucraina-Polonia 1-1
(Gruppo C) Irlanda del Nord-Germania 0-2
(Gruppo D) Rep.Ceca-Turchia 1-1
(Gruppo D) Croazia-Spagna 1-2
(Gruppo F) Islanda-Austria 0-0
(Gruppo F) Ungheria-Portogallo 1-2
(Gruppo E) Italia-Irlanda 2-0
(Gruppo E) Svezia-Belgio 1-3


----------



## 666psycho (19 Giugno 2016)

ruppo A) Svizzera-Francia 0-0
(Gruppo A) Romania-Albania 0-1
(Gruppo B) Russia-Galles 0-2
(Gruppo B) Slovacchia-Inghilterra 1-2
(Gruppo C) Ucraina-Polonia 2-1
(Gruppo C) Irlanda del Nord-Germania 0-2
(Gruppo D) Rep.Ceca-Turchia 2-0
(Gruppo D) Croazia-Spagna 1-2
(Gruppo F) Islanda-Austria 2-1
(Gruppo F) Ungheria-Portogallo 0-1
(Gruppo E) Italia-Irlanda 2-0
(Gruppo E) Svezia-Belgio 0-1


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Giugno 2016)

*CLASSIFICA FINALE: PRIMA FASE*

*Milo	33
mr.wolf	32
Liuke	30
The ripper	28
diavolo	27
Dhorasoo	27
666psycho	27
Butcher	26
Fabry_cekko	26
Dumbaghi	26
Symon	26
Kolao95	25
Sand	25
robs91	25
Marilson	25
Now I'm here	24
Heaven	24
Maggie Cloun	24
Davoreb	23
Superdinho	23
Willy Wonka	23
Tic	23
MrPeppez	23
28maggio2003	23
danykz	23
MissRossonera	23
Freddy manson	22
Wfiesso	22
Darren	22
Mefisto94	21
Nicco	21
Interista diventi pazzo 21
Dannysa	21
hiei87	20
Smallball	20
juventino	20
BB7	19
Magnus Marcus	18
diavoloINme	17
corvorossonero	17
Milanforever26	16
*


----------

